# CompUSA Mispriced policy



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

OK, here are the basics.

I needed another copy of XP for the computer I am building. Sence my other copy came with a computer, I did not know how much it was going to be. I went into CompUSA and my jaw hit the floor. 200 bones for one screwy full copy of xp pro. A sign right below the box said $199, WindowsXP, full. I needed it and so I picked it up. Went to the counter and it rang up 299 - $100 more then displayed. I told them that it rang up wrong and they told me that I was wrong. I took a manager over to the display and he told me that I was wrong and no mater what the sign says I have to pay what it rings up     I told him that was illigal and then he started screaming at me, telling me that I have no clue as to what I am talking about and that people like me are whats wrong with the world. He then told me he would call the police if I didnt leave becouse of the scene *I*was makeing.

I went to a local store, picked up a full copy of xp pro for $175.

I will never enter a compusa again.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Compusa are thieves in my book. I'll never buy anything there again. If enough people would stand up and do the same they would either change their ways or go out of business.

I bought a DOA motherboard from them and they refused to accept the return the next day. Said I had to RMA it. I went to Best Buy and bought the same board and am now stuck with an extra mobo as I did RMA the board.

The manager accused me of shorting the board although there was not a burn on it anywhere. I asked the SOB to show me the burn. He couldn't but still insisted I had screwed the board. Kind of hard to short a board when it is sitting outside the case set up for a minimal boot.  If I ever see him in a dark alley.


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

an extra mobo is a good thing to have, but I see your point. I brought up the uslessnes of their TAPS service when they tryed to sell it to me for a video card. They kept saying how they honor anything. I told him right to his face that he was a lier.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Yeah, an extra board isn't always a bad thing. I think if my board were to fry under other circumstances I would go 64 bit. I have a 3200+ but I would still like to go 64 eventually.

Now if my board fails I'll just stick the new board in. Oh well. What got me PO'd was it was the next day and with a 15 day return policy it should have been covered. I hate that little dweeb manager. Like I said, I'd like to run into him with the right circumstances. He'd get $112 taken out of his butt.


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

They charge wayyyy overpriced. The only reason i go there is because they sell Bawls. For a 3rd party made equivalent of a thermaltake 11+ was 50 bucks, for the thermaltake brand on newegg is 27'ish.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Not sure if this is true everywhere, but it is in Michigan.
If they use barcodes to ring up the prices and it shows up incorrectly, they must refund you the difference in price PLUS $10 (or maybe it was $5, I don't remember)


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

I refuse to shop at CompUSA as well. They refused to uphold a mail-in rebate. The rebate is through CompUSA. There were two on the product, the circular showed the price with both rebates taken off, and when I asked the associate during purchase they assured me I could use both. 3 months later and they were fighting me that I can only use one. They lost a customer, end of story.


----------



## amillahtime (Sep 25, 2003)

you guys might get a kick out of this article.

http://maddox.xmission.com/c.cgi?u=compusa_sucks


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I don't see that they did anything wrong. It sounds like a simple misunderstanding. The retail price of a Windows XP Pro *upgrade* is $199. The retail price of Windows XP Pro *full* is $299. Either the shelf was mis-marked or the sales person misspoke or you misstated what you needed.

I've not seen a copy of Windows XP Pro full for $175 in a store. Are you sure you didn't get an OEM copy? That's not quite the same thing as what CompUSA was selling.


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=6709047&type=product&id=1083713449003

199 for Full.


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

If a store marks an item as a certan price then the store LEAGALY must sell that product at that price, even if it is a mistake. It is law, at least in Michigan it is. The moment the manager refused to sell that software to me for the price it was marked he did something illigal.


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

Skivvywaver said:


> Yeah, an extra board isn't always a bad thing. I think if my board were to fry under other circumstances I would go 64 bit. I have a 3200+ but I would still like to go 64 eventually.
> 
> Now if my board fails I'll just stick the new board in. Oh well. What got me PO'd was it was the next day and with a 15 day return policy it should have been covered. I hate that little dweeb manager. Like I said, I'd like to run into him with the right circumstances. He'd get $112 taken out of his butt.


Don't just take this from them. Employ the fine art of consumer advocacy. I know it takes effort, but nothing is going to change if no one does anything about it. Write letters...lots of them...and document it. Write to corporate, and see how they respond. If you don't get satisfactory results from corporate, go to the consumer help bureaus--BBB--the Better Business Bureau, or Consumer Affairs. If you still don't receive results, go to your state's Attorney General, and they will help you...or you can skip those guys and go straight to your Attorney General. The more people that do this, the more pressure companies like CompUSA have to start acting in a professional matter. Don't just take it up the butt...do something about it. With enough reported cases that come through the AG office, the Attorney General can sue them for penalties and damages, and until they get enough cases to sue with, they will respond to your complaint and work for you to resolve it. Just my two cents.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

> If a store marks an item as a certan price then the store LEAGALY must sell that product at that price, even if it is a mistake. It is law, at least in Michigan it is


Not in the the UK though. The wording here is something like " ..... an offer to enter into a contract which is agreed when the offer is made by the buyer and accepted by the vendor"


----------



## jonasdatum (Jul 15, 2000)

Hello. May I suggest www.pricewatch.com. You might find something. Also consider:

www.computers4sure.com, www.nothingbutsoftware.com, www.directdeals.com, www.pricegrabber.com, www.pricescan.com, and of course.... EBAY.COM.

Good luck.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Omega_Shadow said:


> If a store marks an item as a certan price then the store LEAGALY must sell that product at that price, even if it is a mistake. It is law, at least in Michigan it is. The moment the manager refused to sell that software to me for the price it was marked he did something illigal.


Tell him you'd like to talk to another manager and that you're calling the Better Business Beaureau. I guarantee you you'll get the price posted 
(Given that it was their mistake, and you hadn't confused the Upgrade/Full versions of Windows)


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

I was thinking about it before he made the calling-police threat. After that I gave up on that store completely. Now I buy all my computer software/hardware from TP Computers, a local ma and pa shop near where I live.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

cheese said:


> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=6709047&type=product&id=1083713449003
> 
> 199 for Full.


That's for the full version of *HOME*. The poster bought *PROFESSIONAL*

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=6709065&type=product&id=1083713449054

$299 for Full.


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

DoubleHelix said:


> That's for the full version of *HOME*. The poster bought *PROFESSIONAL*
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=6709065&type=product&id=1083713449054
> 
> $299 for Full.


Ah, oops


----------

